# How to move untamed bungie to new cage.



## Picklesmom (May 27, 2018)

How do I move my new (ive had 7 weeks) 4 yr old untamed bungie to a new cage? Thanks.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Transfer food bowls, water, and a few perches and toys to the new cage, and push both cages together with the doors facing each other as close as possible. If there's too much of a gap between them, a light sheet thrown over can help discourage flying out. It may take a few hours, but he eventually will get hungry or thirsty and make his way over to the new cage. Good luck


----------



## Picklesmom (May 27, 2018)

Thanks so much! 🐦❤


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You're very welcome  We hope to see Pickles in his new cage soon!


----------



## Picklesmom (May 27, 2018)

Yes if I am figure out how to do that I will. I'm kinda technically challenged. ☺


----------



## Picklesmom (May 27, 2018)

*Pickles is happier anyway! Yay!*

Well long story short I got Mr Pickles girlfriend back for him. Didn't want a bird now have 2. But this is the female that was with him for 4 years at the previous place (that wanted them rehome d and the lady that took them didn't want Pickles because he fought with the others and then today i found out the lady had his beautiful mate in a tiny cage for the last few weeks because she was fighting the others) Anyway now they r together and seem happy as far as i can tell. Seem to be showing off and even kissed a few times. Perching side by side. I'm not bird familure but I'm assuming this is all good? Now I need to one up with a name for her as the 2 had never been named....for 4 years!!! Shoot, I name my house plants! Lol!


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Picklesmom said:


> Now I need to one up with a name for her as the 2 had never been named....for 4 years!!! Shoot, I name my house plants! Lol!


That made me laugh!
I'm sure that you'll come up with a name for her soon. 


Picklesmom said:


> Didn't want a bird now have 2!


Sounds familiar! I looked after a canary for friends on holiday a few times and I used to moan about the mess she made; then they assumed that I would adopt her when they emigrated  of course I did. I've now added two budgies!

I'm sure that Mr Pickles is delighted at being reunited with his sweetheart. Someone should really make the movie :love2:


----------

